# Salami Storage - Fibrous casings for longterm shelf life



## ionakcampbell (Sep 7, 2022)

Hi All,

I'm learning more about making shelf stable smoked salami and I'm wondering whether the mahogany fibrous casings will help to protect them from light degradation? I'm not really sure the difference between the clear vs. mahogany casings or why one may be better than the other.

Thanks in advance your for thoughts!
Iona


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 8, 2022)

Welcome to the site, SMF. From Nova Scotia

I can't help with your questions, But there will be someone come on to help you soon .
Maybe Keith 

 indaswamp
 , will jump in to help

David


----------

